# thank-you note



## ennia

Hello,
I am trying to send a thank-you note to somebody who sent some clothes to my children for Christmas. I would appreciate any corrections. Here is my try:

Εφχαριστω πολυ για τα ρουχα οτι στελνατε για τα παιδια. Σους κανουν καλα, και σους αρεσουν πολυ.

Ελπιζω που ο χρονος θα φερει σε σας και στιν οικογενια σας πολυ χαρα.


----------



## Cynastros

ennia said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to send a thank-you note to somebody who sent some clothes to my children for Christmas. I would appreciate any corrections. Here is my try:
> 
> Εφχαριστω πολυ για τα ρουχα οτι στελνατε για τα παιδια. Σους κανουν καλα, και σους αρεσουν πολυ.
> Ελπιζω που ο χρονος θα φερει σε σας και στιν οικογενια σας πολυ χαρα.[/QUOT*
> 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ  πολύ για τα ρούχα  που στείλατε στα παιδιά μου, τους άρεσαν πάρα πολύ. Εύχομαι το νέο έτος να φέρει σε σας και την οικογένεια σας υγεία και ευτυχία .*


----------



## elliest_5

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ρούχα που στείλατε για τα παιδιά. Τους πηγαίνουν καλά (they suit them well??) και τους αρέσουν πολύ. 
Ελπίζω ο (νέος <-- new) χρόνος να φέρει σε σας και στην οικογένειά σας πολλή χαρά.

Edit: oops! cynastros beat me to it! his version is better too


----------



## ennia

Ευχαριστω πολυ!  Thanks so much!


----------



## ireney

No "τους πηγαίνουν καλά" is not really good Greek is it? Cynastros proposed an alternative "they like them a lot" leaving out the "suit them" part. If you feel that you have to include it, maybe add "τους ταιριάζουν πολύ" which means that they suit them. Or "τους κάνουν" which means they fit.


----------



## Cynastros

elliest_5 said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ρούχα που στείλατε για τα παιδιά. Τους πηγαίνουν καλά (they suit them well??) και τους αρέσουν πολύ.
> Ελπίζω ο (νέος <-- new) χρόνος να φέρει σε σας και στην οικογένειά σας πολλή χαρά.
> 
> Edit: Oops! Cynastros beat me to it! His version is better too


 
*Πάμε πάλι,*
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ρούχα που στείλατε για τα παιδιά , τους ταιριάζουν και τους αρέσουν πολύ. *
*Ελπίζω ο νέος χρόνος να φέρει σε σας και την οικογένειά  σας πολλή χαρά.  
*
κάπως έτσι  το εννοείς ?


----------



## cougr

ireney said:


> No "τους πηγαίνουν καλά" is not really good Greek is it?



Just wondering, would it be incorrect to say "τους πηγαίνουν" (as opposed to "τους πηγαίνουν καλά"). I always had the impression it was ok to say "αυτό το κουστούμι (φουστάνι, χρώμα, στυλ etc)  σου πηγαίνει."


----------



## elliest_5

because the original post said "τους κάνουν" - I thought she wanted to express that the clothes fit them (they're neither too big nor too small, that is, rather than they look good on them) so that's why I added "καλά" after τους πηγαινουν, which indeed doesn't sound like very good Greek, but I thought that just "τους πηγαίνουν" would only mean they look good on them (and, as you said, in that sense it's absolutely correct to say "αυτό το ρουχο σου πηγαίνει") although what ennia probably wanted to express was that they're ok size-wise


----------



## ireney

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Μιας και το ζήτημα των "νεωτερισμών" και των ιδιωματισμών και η "σωστότητά" τους ή όχι είναι ζήτημα που ταλανίζει την ελληνική κοινωνία επί πάμπολλες δεκαετίες αν όχι αιώνες, μετέφερα τις δημοσιεύσεις/μηνύματα που αναφέρονταν σε αυτό το ζήτημα σε ξεχωριστή συζήτηση εδώ.
Στο μέλλον, παρόμοια μηνύματα σε άλλες συζητήσεις (threads) θα διαγράφονται ως εκτός θέματος.


----------

